# Escambia river water temp



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

any one have a idea what is is right now?


----------



## isaidso (Sep 20, 2009)

69 to 72 where I was.


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

*Hey catfishhunter*

Sent you a PM. Still hoping for a little advise.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sent u the pm sorry for the late reply :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

any one know the current temp on escambia


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.dep.state.fl.us/northwest/ecosys/waterquality/Outlook.htm

69 degrees on Apr 5th (it hasn't been updated this week :001_huh:

But the wt at the Port of Pensacola is 75!
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=pclf1


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

thanx


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

as of 4-20-11, 75 degrees at escambia/whites river.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

thanx


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

78-79 on tuesday 4-26-11 @ entrance to becks lake.


----------

